# 450.000 Lux out of a XM-L



## RC-Lights (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello guys,

I am a 18years old german Modder and i did some big mods in the last years, for example a LED LENSER X21 with 7xXM-L, but also some small mods, for example a XM-L with 600 Lumens into a Mako Ti Flashlight or some complete self-builds.

My current project has the aim: Reach the most possible throw out of one XM-L with one lithium battery.

The reflector of the Olight SR90 was the basis of my project.
The XM-L on copper basis is dedomed
the driver delivers 6A
and the battery is a 26650 King Kong accu 

so i start with the head of the Flashlight.

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp3008h6zbq.jpg


the reflektor fits perfect into the head 

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp6366jdz5n.jpg



a solid copper heatsink cools the LED

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp6369m0agj.jpg


a 6A driver makes the XM-L lightening

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp6374miyge.jpg

and now the special body is on my lathe

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp70237pbrq.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp70246czys.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp7040v1ztl.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp704666adi.jpg





the whole Flashlight

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp7035ppb49.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp7036awbpr.jpg


and a old Beamshot with only 200Klux:

http://www.abload.de/img/06sr90xm-lcmfc3.jpg
and the X21 with 7xXM-l to compare:

http://www.abload.de/img/07x21mod0vcrs.jpg

with the XM-L in the big reflector i reached 448.000 Lux :twothumbs

sorry for my bad english and best regards

Michael







As per my earlier PM, your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## chipwillis (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice stuff. I like the design.


----------



## phoneguy (Jan 9, 2013)

That is serious !! Nice job.

Bryan


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a sexy light - and a monster thrower to boot.

Great work!

Oh and :welcome:


----------



## Silgt (Jan 9, 2013)

The design of this light will definitely be "wife-friendly" 

...am sure someone will ask for a 26650 extender


----------



## kiely23+ (Jan 10, 2013)

nice work!
Herzlich Willkommen...


----------



## RC-Lights (Jan 10, 2013)

Connection said:


> Wow, that's bright, you will sell these eh?The design is familiar to the loomy orb, have you based on it?



thanks,

yes, a friend gives the order to build this light.

you´re right, it looks nearly the lummy orb, but it was not the base of the idea. First i want to use a regular body from a 26650 light, but it doenst fit with the design, so i create my own body 

I think the light isnt "wife-friendly", to big and to heavy  1200 gramm is the weight :laughing:

greetings


----------



## vestureofblood (Jan 10, 2013)

I like your design RC-L, 450k from a reflector based light is impressive too.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice big salt & pepper shaker that blinds people :twothumbs


----------



## eebowler (Jan 10, 2013)

RC, you titled this link http://www.abload.de/img/06sr90xm-lcmfc3.jpg

as "a old Beamshot with only 200Klux:" is this correct? This picture is not the beam of your light?


----------



## RC-Lights (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey eebowler,

yes, this is correct. First i used a XM-L with dome. There i measure 200Klux. but later, i put a dedomed XM-L in und then i reached 450Klux, but the switsh isnt allready build in, so i cant take good beamshots. I build a Clicky like the FETie, because the normal Clickys have a too big resistance. 

regards


----------



## RC-Lights (Jan 11, 2013)

hello,

today i take some Beamshots of the Flashlight and compare it with some other Lights.

some parameters:

Camera: Pentax k-r
Lense: Sigma 17-70 2,8
time: 5s
aperture: f5,0
Iso 320
focal lengt 17mm

distance to hill: 80 yards

lets start:

Sunwayman V10R:




LED Lenser F1:




Walther Speed-Light:




Aldi-Light Mod ( XM-L with 1,4A )




Armytek Viking S




Walther Tactical Pro:




Jetbeam RRT2 Raptor:




selfmade Headlamp:




Maglite Mod with Collimator ( ca 50Klux )




Superthrower 450 klux:




and now only for big throwers:

controllshot:




Superthrower:







distance to house: 650 yards

best regards,

Michael


----------



## easilyled (Jan 12, 2013)

Very impressive work and end result. Well done!


----------



## Luciaro (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## sal415 (Jan 29, 2013)

Are you selling these and if so how much


----------



## diesel79 (Jan 29, 2013)

I want that headlamp! Any details on that?


----------



## KuanR (Jan 30, 2013)

That is very impressive and great craftsmanship. I hope to see more of your projects here


----------



## RC-Lights (Feb 3, 2013)

> Are you selling these and if so how much



no, sorry, the flashlight is unsaleable :shakehead.



> I want that headlamp! Any details on that?


this was my first big projekt. 
I built 4x Cree XP-G R4 neutral white in it, with 1A each LED. I used Ledil Regina reflectors.

If you want to see more, then click here:

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/lampen-spezielle-einsatzgebiete/1051-4fach-xp-g-eigenbau.html

At the moment i have not much time, i do my A-Level, but after it, i will present all my projects of the last years.



> That is very impressive and great craftsmanship. I hope to see more of your projects here



thank you. as i said, i will present one project after the other 

best regards,

Michael


----------



## las3r (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome build, if u decide to make a custome head like that again pm me I need something just like that


----------

